# Redmayne Bentley Gordon clients affected by Brexit?



## postman pat (30 Dec 2018)

Hi
   I deal with a british stockbroking firm with offices in Cork, I spoke with them about the effects of brexit on dealing etc and was assured everything would remain mostly the same but was told one of the brokers in Cork might have to move to the british office to deal with irish clients, this rang alarm bells and my question is, would i be better off moving my portfolio to an irish based firm 
I am quite happy with this firm and would appreciate others thoughts on this.


Pat


----------



## Marc (30 Dec 2018)

All MIFID authorized firms which would include your broker are required to put in place Brexit contingency plans.

If the firm is passporting services from the UK, then in the event of a hard Brexit, freedom of service rights from the UK could come to an end which would mean you may have to engage another broker.

Many large firms have already moved from the UK to other EU countries to address the uncertainty, Barclays Bank for example has moved its European operations to Dublin.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politic...no/?WT.mc_id=tmgliveapp_iosshare_ArwHCFpZvpGf


----------



## Gordon Gekko (31 Dec 2018)

Which firm is it?

Most have Brexit-proofed themselves at this point.


----------



## postman pat (31 Dec 2018)

Hi,
    The firm is Redmayne Bentley Gordon,so reading between the lines I should sit tight and see how things go?..thanks for all replies.

Pat


----------



## Man2020 (12 Oct 2019)

Hi Pat,

Did you get resolution on this from RB?
What action did you take in the end?


----------



## Bronco Lane (13 Oct 2019)

I have had a look at their website. I cannot see their costs associated with an "Execution only" service?  How do they compare?


----------



## postman pat (14 Oct 2019)

Hi Man2020,
                   I'm still with Redmayne Bentley as I write, I phoned them in England and was assured I could deal with them directly there without any issues,but I am still in contact with their former employees in Cork who say they are close to coming to a deal with a stockbroker here and will take on clients in the near future,so I will just wait and see what happens there.
Also Bronco, maybe just phone them and get their charges etc,They are quite good to deal with over the phone.

Pat


----------



## postman pat (14 Oct 2019)

Just one thing Bronco, in relation to charges etc,it just  struck me that Redmayne Bentley  are more or less an online stockbroker to their clients in Ireland now,so maybe have a look at some online companies.I know these are far far cheaper for execution only,I actually opened a Degiro account recently and bought a few token shares to test it out for a while.

Pat


----------



## Ravima (15 Oct 2019)

went with degiro too and find them efficient. The app is not the easiest (for a non techie), but I can manage it! Charges are very reasonable.


----------



## WaterWater (15 Oct 2019)

Certainly with Davy, you have to cover their costs before you start making a penny for yourself  Half percent to buy. Half percent stamp duty (ftse) and a half percent to sell. If you purchase an Irish share it is one percent stamp duty.   Crazy stuff altogether.  You need a big jump in the share price to make money.

I really need to try a stockbroker with lower charges where I can make money on smaller moves in the share price.


----------



## Ravima (15 Oct 2019)

you have no control on stamp duty. that is imposed by government. 1/2% by UK gov on UK stocks and 1% by Irish gov on Irish stocks. There is no way around that.


----------



## WaterWater (16 Oct 2019)

postman pat said:


> Also Bronco, maybe just phone them and get their charges etc,They are quite good to deal with over the phone.


Any reason why you won't share this information with AAM subscribers seeing as you say you are doing business with them?


----------



## postman pat (16 Oct 2019)

What do you mean WaterWater?


----------



## WaterWater (16 Oct 2019)

postman pat said:


> What do you mean WaterWater?


You are a customer of Redmayne. Why not let us know what the buying and selling costs are? 

You have asked lots of questions on AAM and received answers in the past. 

I thought that you would be willing to advise us here.

But if you don't want to, then that's fine....


----------



## RedOnion (16 Oct 2019)

WaterWater said:


> But if you don't want to, then that's fine....


Toys back in the pram...

The information is posted on their website for anyone to see.

I'll save you searching:





__





						Terms and Conditions - Redmayne Bentley
					






					www.redmayne.co.uk


----------



## postman pat (16 Oct 2019)

I will explain why WaterWater even though you appear to know all the answers already,There are many different charges for different markets , shares etc.I do not know all the different charges and rather than getting it wrong  I advised Bronco to get in touch directly with Redmayne Bentley.

Pat


----------



## WaterWater (17 Oct 2019)

Thanks RedOnion for the link.



postman pat said:


> I will explain why WaterWater even though you appear to know all the answers already,There are many different charges for different markets , shares etc.I do not know all the different charges and rather than getting it wrong I advised Bronco to get in touch directly with Redmayne Bentley.


As Bronco Lane had asked for Execution Only charges and nothing else I thought that it might be easy for you.


----------



## postman pat (17 Oct 2019)

just to add. execution only charges vary as well just to make it easier for you....


----------



## SoylentGreen (17 Oct 2019)

[broken link removed]



postman pat said:


> just to add. execution only charges vary as well just to make it easier for you....


That's all you had to do?  See link above.


----------



## postman pat (17 Oct 2019)

one second here. Bronco asked a question, I answered it as best I could. then all I get from you two is grief about the quality of my answers and to be honest it’s none of your business!  this is my last contribution on this subject so maybe the “answer police” can go annoy someone else..


----------



## RedOnion (18 Oct 2019)

SoylentGreen said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> That's all you had to do?  See link above.


You couldn't even post the right link?


----------



## SoylentGreen (18 Oct 2019)

I have been tracking a particular UK share. I generally purchase €100k at a time. I was doing this with Campbell O'Connor and making lots of small profits as the share has a trading range of about 30p a week. Because of the increased charges with DavySelect ,the 30p now only covers my trade costs, so I no longer am making these regular profits.

I am just concerned about purchasing €100k of shares using any of the online UK based stockbrokers.  Can anyone offer any assurances here?


----------

